# Tucker needs forever home.



## C's Mom

I'm sorry to hear that things didn't work out for Tucker but keeping my fingers crossed that he finds the perfect home soon. He is so handsome and looks like a good boy.


----------



## MidasMom

Awwww, that makes me so sad. He is such a beautiful boy. I would take him in a hot minute, but alas, I am so far away. What went wrong?


----------



## coppers-mom

Tucker looks like such a sweetheart. If I got my hands on him, no way would you get him back. 

I hope he finds the perfect place. Some people just don't realize it takes a while for a rescue to fit in just right and they need to give it some time. Then again, if they gave up that quickly I am glad Tucker came back to you.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Yes some people just dont realize it takes time. They said their other dog stopped eating, he was stressed. 

Tucker is a good dog. He has shown more of a dominant characteristic. Dominance not aggression. He has a desire to run things. He wants to have everything his way. I could understand why he's like this considering his first year of life he was left alone. He just needs to be thought whats expected of him... whats acceptable and what unacceptable. I have been working with him. I made him an inside dog. We were going through training classes until the trainer didnt like the fact that Tucker was my foster and wouldn't allow the possible adopters to continue... so I need to find another trainer.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Tucker is registered in the k9data database also, if anyone is intresed in his pedigree his registered name is Sunshine's Pride Tucker


----------



## BeauShel

I hope that Tucker finds his final furever home.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

I just found out exactly why. They said Tucker is a great dog and just wants to be loved, but there golden was not having it. He was very snappy at Tucker and seemed very stressed.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'm so sorry things didnt work out with Tucjer and his adopters. I sure hope a wonderful family comes along soon.


----------



## Everything's Golden

So sad, I bet Tucker and their dog would have been best friends in two weeks.


----------



## SylviaB

Just sent you an email about Tucker. We recently started looking for a buddy for Tundra....we're in the same state!LOL


----------



## Diesel's Mom

SylviaB said:


> Just sent you an email about Tucker. We recently started looking for a buddy for Tundra....we're in the same state!LOL


 
Awesome! I just sent you a reply


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Diesel was very happy when Tucker came back home, they played non-stop for a while.... could it be they missed each other?...hmmm


----------



## C's Mom

Maybe Diesel is trying to tell you something?


----------



## Karen2

Do I smell foster failure here?
Maybe?
Hope you find Tucker a furever home!
Karen


----------



## SylviaB

He just might be coming to my house! Don't you think Tundra and Tucker sound good together?LOL


----------



## mag&bays mom

C's Mom said:


> Maybe Diesel is trying to tell you something?


 
i have to say i agree : everything happens for a reason you know! haha

but as SylviaB said tucker and tundra does sound really good together! it would be great for him to go to a forum member. you would def not have any worries then- well thats if you are willing to give him up a second time...


----------



## Diesel's Mom

mag&bays mom said:


> i have to say i agree : everything happens for a reason you know! haha
> 
> but as SylviaB said tucker and tundra does sound really good together! it would be great for him to go to a forum member. you would def not have any worries then- well thats if you are willing to give him up a second time...


 
I do believe everything does happen for a reason, and I didn't expect to get an email about him. However, Tucker and Tundra sounds so good together.... sooo maybe he was meant to be spoiled by SylviaB along with Tundra and remain a member of the forum
:--big_grin:


----------



## lucysmum

Aww poor Tucker, what a shame it didnt work out for him. But as you say, things happen for a reason! That means there is a much much better person out there just waiting for Tucker.

Thank you for all your hard work.

Hugs to Tucker and to Diesel too.


----------



## lucysmum

...... or maybe he will just stay right where he is with Diesel


----------



## SylviaB

Diesel's Mom said:


> I do believe everything does happen for a reason, and I didn't expect to get an email about him. However, Tucker and Tundra sounds so good together.... sooo maybe he was meant to be spoiled by SylviaB along with Tundra and remain a member of the forum
> :--big_grin:


Hey Jennifer....
Sent you an email....please, please, please, can we have Tucker?LOL The new bed I ordered Tundra (see the "is he spoiled or what" under chit chat) should be here today! I think it'll be big enough for two!


----------



## coppers-mom

It so heartwarming to see an "unwanted" child now being fought over.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

coppers-mom said:


> It so heartwarming to see an "unwanted" child now being fought over.


No kidding, I am staying tuned to see how this plays out.......


----------



## janine

Is Tucker still in one piece...or have they pull him in two? I think Tucker will be a very lucky boy wherever he ends up.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

LOL, Tucker is still in one piece.


----------



## Florabora22

Oh man, if I had the finances to take in another dog, Tucker would be mine!!! So close, yet so far...

I hope you can find him a great home!


----------



## SylviaB

Jennifer has generously offered to drive Tucker up Saturday....if only for a meet and greet! But we are planning on him staying unless as I told Jennifer they decide to try to kill each other upon meeting! Doubt that'll happen. Tundra was drooling all over a boxer pup this morning that decided to follow us on part of our walk....**** owners were gone (although I did see her coming home when we were out in the field and she must have called cause the boxer turned around and headed back, but he had to cross a road!). The pup had followed two dogs that roam all over the place and can be aggressive.....not good role models! The boxer pup was bought from people down the road that had a sign out "boxer puppys"...if they can't spell puppies, doubt they're too interested in the breed? It's just so **** common around here. Okay, off the soap box....our first two goldens came from a backyard breeder...sorry, I didn't know any better back then!


----------



## coppers-mom

"_as I told Jennifer they decide to try to kill each other upon meeting!"_

My third golden rescue was at a local shelter and one of the ladies there called me and said he had run out of time and would be put down in the morning.

Sight unseen - I told my husband that dog was coming home with me unless he bit my arm off at the elbow.
Chance was a lovely red boy who had many fear issues (overpasses for one:doh, but was a sweetheart otherwise.

I hope tucker and tundra love each other on sight.:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum

:--heart::--heart::--heartaws crossed for a Tundra/Tucker Love Connection!


----------



## SylviaB

Tundra seems to think everyone wants to play with him! So, we're hoping they're BFF!LOL


----------



## olik

its been almost two weeks since we adopted Duke.First few days Honey was moody and snappy.She is a queen of the house. Yesterday the slept on a couch next to each other (awwwwww) .It was so sweet!!!!And at night they sleep nose to nose.
Happy couple! and Happy owners! Everything is possible with time!!!! Cant wait to see pictures of T&T playing


----------



## KellyH

This is so heartwarming. Hooray for the GRF. I REALLY hope it all works out with Tucker and Tundra. Keep us posted. And good luck with the meet and greet this weekend!


----------



## C's Mom

I am so excited too. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed that all goes well.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

I'm excited to I get to meet another member from the forum


----------



## SylviaB

Diesel's Mom said:


> I'm excited to I get to meet another member from the forum


Can't wait for Friday! I think the "boys" are going to be great together. The drool is going to be flying!LOL I'll make coffee and we can sit on the front porch and watch the dogs play!LOL At least it's supposed to be cooler by then!


----------



## Karen519

*Diesel's Mom & SylviaB*

Diesel's Mom & SylviaB

It will be so wonderful for you both to meet one another and I bet that Tundra and Tucker hit it off.

To the poster who said it can take time, I agree!! We've had our 15 month old Samoyed now for 7 months and each month, Smooch (our 11.5 yr. old Golden Ret.) and Tonka get closer!!


----------



## kathi127

I am so excited too! I can't wait to hear how Tucker and Tundra do together! It sounds like Tundra is looking for a best friend! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## SylviaB

We'll take lots of pics!


----------



## coppers-mom

Tucker is quite a good looking boy, so whose drool will be flying? Yours or Tundra's?

I hope they hit it off famously and Tundra has a new BFF.


----------



## SylviaB

coppers-mom said:


> Tucker is quite a good looking boy, so whose drool will be flying? Yours or Tundra's?
> 
> I hope they hit it off famously and Tundra has a new BFF.


LOL....Jennifer says that Tucker drools too. Tundra really drools when he meets a new dog and is all excited. Me....not so much!LOL


----------



## janine

Good luck on Friday Tucker....


----------



## LincolnsMom

I'm looking forward to hearing results. There is nothing better than being able to know the person that you getting/giving your dog from/to. You guys can stay close and you will know for sure that he's going to an amazing home  I really hope it works out!


----------



## Diesel's Mom

SylviaB said:


> LOL....Jennifer says that Tucker drools too. Tundra really drools when he meets a new dog and is all excited. Me....not so much!LOL


 
Yep yep... Tucker is a drooler!


----------



## SylviaB

So, what do I see Tundra doing a few minutes ago?.....licking up something in the yard. I check it out...looks like a little poop....but he never tries to eat his. Go get the hose to wash it away....what the heck, I find a tapeworm! Of course, I call the vet's office...tells me they get them from an ingested flea...he's on Frontline and I've never seen fleas on him. So, I'm on poop patrol! May be making a quick run to the vet for pills Friday morning before Tucker gets here!LOL Dang furkid!


----------



## coppers-mom

I sometimes have limited success with Frontline and it also only kills the fleas once they bite so tundra could have picked some up on a walk and "ingested" the little lovely before his frontline did away with them.

You can get a pill named Capstar from the vet and it will kill all resident fleas in a matter of hours (resident on the dog). It may cause some hyper activity because the scurrying fleas drive some dogs nuts so I would recommend you use it Thursday if possible (and if you are going to use it). I wouldn't want aggravating dying fleas to interfere with Tundra and Tucker bonding.


----------



## SylviaB

coppers-mom said:


> I sometimes have limited success with Frontline and it also only kills the fleas once they bite so tundra could have picked some up on a walk and "ingested" the little lovely before his frontline did away with them.
> 
> You can get a pill named Capstar from the vet and it will kill all resident fleas in a matter of hours (resident on the dog). It may cause some hyper activity because the scurrying fleas drive some dogs nuts so I would recommend you use it Thursday if possible (and if you are going to use it). I wouldn't want aggravating dying fleas to interfere with Tundra and Tucker bonding.


I've only seen one flea on Tundra and that was last summer. He gets brushed regularly and I never see any evidence of them. Doesn't mean he hasn't picked one or two up on our walks across a field. He does have what I call the "itches" at times, but I really think that's more of a grass allergy since he does have a runny nose and is on Benadryl the majority of the year. When I used to take him to the vet's to get a bath he was given a Capstar because they said they couldn't guarantee he wouldn't pick up a flea with all the dogs that came in! I take him to a groomer now and of course, they don't give the Capstar. Tundra gets his Frontline Plus put on the day after his bath. I know my vet said that around here Comfortis works better than Frontline Plus, but probably in a few years the effectiveness would be less due to fleas building up an immunity.


----------



## GoldenCamper

You can't go wrong with a dog named Tucker  I hope this works out for you, Tundra and Tucker do sound good together


----------



## Diesel's Mom

SylviaB said:


> So, what do I see Tundra doing a few minutes ago?.....licking up something in the yard. I check it out...looks like a little poop....but he never tries to eat his. Go get the hose to wash it away....what the heck, I find a tapeworm! Of course, I call the vet's office...tells me they get them from an ingested flea...he's on Frontline and I've never seen fleas on him. So, I'm on poop patrol! May be making a quick run to the vet for pills Friday morning before Tucker gets here!LOL Dang furkid!


 
He should be fine, its three pills given all at one time (for tapeworms). When I picked up Tucker I was told he was on frontline but he was covered in fleas and had tapeworms. The capstar works wonders. I have been lucky to never have a flea problem with Diesel and only that one incident when I first brought Tucker home.


----------



## SylviaB

Diesel's Mom said:


> He should be fine, its three pills given all at one time (for tapeworms). When I picked up Tucker I was told he was on frontline but he was covered in fleas and had tapeworms. The capstar works wonders. I have been lucky to never have a flea problem with Diesel and only that one incident when I first brought Tucker home.


Has anyone ever been anxious for their dog to go take a dump?LOL Geez, he needs to "go" so I can find out for sure!

Poor Tucker....he was probably miserable.


----------



## mag&bays mom

this is all so wonderful = ) this is why the forum is so awesome.

i hope everything goes great this weekend and tucker gets to stay with his new brother and mom.

cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## SylviaB

Nice topic for around dinner time, but I poked thru Tundra's poop and didn't see a darn thing....except for an acorn! I'll keep looking.....maybe I won't bring this topic up for discussion at the dinner table tomorrow.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

SylviaB said:


> Nice topic for around dinner time, but I poked thru Tundra's poop and didn't see a darn thing....except for an acorn! I'll keep looking.....maybe I won't bring this topic up for discussion at the dinner table tomorrow.


 
LOL :roflmao: not a recommend discussion for the dinner table.


----------



## SylviaB

And the poop patrol continues....nothing in it this morning. But even if it wasn't his poop he licked up I guess there could have been something in it besides the tapeworm I found that could pass it on to him? Ahhhhh, the joys of motherhood! One more day till Tucker arrives!


----------



## SylviaB

Tucker is on his way! We drug out the spare crate(brand new) my dh's sister had given him. Discovered it's the next size up from Tundra's which is a 42". Nothing like "crate decor"!


----------



## Laurie

Hope things go well with Tundra and Tucker....keep your camera close by!!


----------



## SylviaB

Of course it's raining today! Supposed to clear out by afternoon, but Jennifer may be driving thru some heavy rain this morning.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

** Sending Lots of love and well wishes that all the stars come together and these two are meant to be **

My Tucker is also a year old, and a MESS! It should be so much fun if it all works out.  Can't WAIT to hear and see! xxxoo


----------



## SylviaB

Tucker arrived and we're tired just watching them play! They seem to be doing well together other than Tundra did not want to share a big stick that stays in the yard. Jennifer has a cute picture of them both holding on to it, but then Tundra got cranky!LOL And there's one chew toy they both want in the house so no one is going to get it for a while. Lotta humping going on too....mostly Tundra doing the humping. Tundra does have a look on his face as if he's trying to figure why Tucker is still here! Any other suggestions to help our transition will be appreciated!


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and Tundra*

How are Tucker and Tundra doing?


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Hi everyone,

I have decided to give an update for those of you who have stayed tuned to this thread. 

As most of you know Tucker went to meet Tundra and it was a trial period to see how things would work out. They had some good and bad moments, and some more bad moments, lol 

Sylvia did great coping with these behaviors taking everyones advice into consideration. In my personal opinion.... I dont believe Tundra wanted a companion, he was pretty content with it being just him. He is super spoiled  Sylvia your a great mom!

After a little trial period we decided a second dog may not be the best idea. However, she has been very generous and donated some things to help me with fostering. I am very Thankful. 

Sylvia Thank You for everything, and I would like to also thank the GRF for all the support


----------



## SylviaB

Diesel's Mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have decided to give an update for those of you who have stayed tuned to this thread.
> 
> As most of you know Tucker went to meet Tundra and it was a trial period to see how things would work out. They had some good and bad moments, and some more bad moments, lol
> 
> Sylvia did great coping with these behaviors taking everyones advice into consideration. In my personal opinion.... I dont believe Tundra wanted a companion, he was pretty content with it being just him. He is super spoiled  Sylvia your a great mom!
> 
> After a little trial period we decided a second dog may not be the best idea. However, she has been very generous and donated some things to help me with fostering. I am very Thankful.
> 
> Sylvia Thank You for everything, and I would like to also thank the GRF for all the support


I think Tundra is still catching up on his rest! Tucker pretty much wore him out and me also...my back is still "talking" to me...massage scheduled for Thursday! We'll be content being a one dog family. It was great meeting you Jennifer!


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Did I tell you I'm a licensed Massage Therapist


----------



## SylviaB

Diesel's Mom said:


> Did I tell you I'm a licensed Massage Therapist


If I had known that I would have had you bring your table and set it up in the Home Depot parking lot!LOL


----------



## Jax's Mom

Oh...so sorry it didn't work out well for Tundra and Tucker. I hope Tucker finds a forever home soon!


----------



## mylissyk

I'm sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

I believe the right family will come along eventually, until then he is getting plenty of love here


----------



## LincolnsMom

I'm sorry it didn't work out as planned i'm sure his furever home is out there!


----------



## C's Mom

Diesel's Mom said:


> I believe the right family will come along eventually, until then he is getting plenty of love here


Tucker is so lucky to have you in his life. Fingers crossed that the right family situation presents itself soon.


----------



## k9mom

I wish I was ready but, it's too soon. He is a beautiful.Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## esSJay

Sorry to hear that it didn't work out, but it sounds like the boys had a great day of playing together nonetheless, plus it's always fun getting to meet new GRF members! I hope that Tucker enjoys his stay at your place until a new family is found.


----------



## muttmaster

I have contacted Jennifer and Tucker will be coming home with me and my husband on Jan 2. I'm so happy and feel so very blessed to have found him. I just love this forum. We are so very happy to be adding to our family. I'm getting everything ready for him now. God Bless all of you and Merry Christmas.


----------



## BeauShel

That is wonderful news. I hope it works out for him this time. He deserves the best home. Do you have any dogs or kids? Not being nosy, I just want cant wait to hear all about his new life. Hope you will stick around and share pictures and stories with us.


----------



## C's Mom

This is such great news. Tucker is a beautiful golden boy who deserves a loving family.

Please update us with pics when you get a chance. I hope it all works out and that you all have a wonderful life together.


----------



## janine

Good luck Tucker....I hope this home is a good fit for you. Update when you can.


----------



## coppers-mom

Good thoughts and prayers for Tucker and his new family.


----------



## muttmaster

No children here but 2 other dogs both female JRT's. We are not strangers to multi-dog households and the challenges that sometimes comes. Tucker will be a great addition. I just ordered his new bedding for his crate and several new toys. We already have a small kiddie pool that our girls love in the hot summers. I've also got him an appointment with my groomer, my daughter, for his initial introduction to her shop. It's like preparing for a new baby.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Tucker-so glad you found a home!!


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Hello everyone, it has been a while since I updated. I was thinking foster failure. If Lesa would have never read this thread she wouldn't of known Tucker was available. After talking with her and her husband we set up a meeting date. 

Lesa, I didn't realize you were this excited I wasn't sure what to expect so I was just waiting till Jan 2nd. As I said when we talked it will be hard for me to let him go again but I truly hope this is his forever home, he deserves to be loved  

Here is a link to some pictures I have on my facebook of Diesel and Tucker

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=51722&id=1641105766&l=eac24ae278

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Karen519

*So Happy*

So happy for both of you and for Tucker!!

What a wonderful way to start the New Year!!


----------



## muttmaster

Tucker is now home and doing nicely. He is such a great dog. With a little training and time he will be even better. My husband and I are very happy to have him in our family.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so glad for Tucker. Poor baby kept having a hard time finding a home.


----------



## BeauShel

Doing the Snoopy dance for Tucker finding a great furever home


----------



## Kally76

Congrats on your new family member. I kept reading this thread just hoping he would find a home. I'm so glad he's now with his family!


----------



## Rainheart

I'm so glad to hear that Tucker finally has found his forever home!


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Yes I'm so happy for him and a little sad, for some reason it was harder on me this time than the previous two. He will be missed but I know he's in a great place. I have a new little rescue to help out non-golden... an eight month old Havanese  

Thanks to all for the support!!!!


----------



## C's Mom

I thought of Tucker this evening while taking Mr. C for his evening romp and looked up this thread first thing. I'm so glad that Tucker is in his new home and doing well. I'm keeping everything crossed that it works out this time. How are your JRT's getting on with him?

Fingers crossed for the Havanese too.


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Doing the Happy Dance for Tucker!!


----------



## muttmaster

*Tucker is settling in nicely.*

The other dogs are accepting him. The oldest is a little more stuborn about sharing me, she is 11, but all in all, everything is good. Tucker had his "spa" day with the groomer. He will get used to that in about 3 or 4 more sessions, not that he was bad or anything, he was just curious about everything she did. His nose was where ever she was. He even stuck his nose into the bath water. Funny boy. Everyone thinks he is great. He had a great time running in the sleet we had yesterday. He ran around like there was no tomorrow. Had to wipe down his muddy belly and feet when he came back in, oh well for the bath. I am having a great time getting to know this boy. He is so good. I can't wait to take him hiking over in the east Texas parks in the spring.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

muttmaster said:


> The other dogs are accepting him. The oldest is a little more stuborn about sharing me, she is 11, but all in all, everything is good. Tucker had his "spa" day with the groomer. He will get used to that in about 3 or 4 more sessions, not that he was bad or anything, he was just curious about everything she did. His nose was where ever she was. He even stuck his nose into the bath water. Funny boy. Everyone thinks he is great. He had a great time running in the sleet we had yesterday. He ran around like there was no tomorrow. Had to wipe down his muddy belly and feet when he came back in, oh well for the bath. I am having a great time getting to know this boy. He is so good. I can't wait to take him hiking over in the east Texas parks in the spring.


I will quote you in a new thread under general discussions labeled as Tucker is settling in nicely.... This way you have a more recent thread to update on.

Thanks so much for updating I'm so glad things are working out for him


----------

